# `09 A117.1, Section 604.5 - Grab Bars



## north star (Mar 10, 2017)

*$ ~ $ ~ $*

*RE:*  `09 A117.1,  Section 604.5 - Grab Bars:
I am looking for some clarity on this particular Code Section,
specifically,  _*" Grab Bars are not required to be installed*_
_*for a single occupant... "*_

Is this statement referring to a single occupant that uses a
restroom, or in conjunction with a Private Office scenario,
or something else  ?

I have an application where some military Dining Facilities
are being renovated more than 50 %, and they have two
(2x) separate Unisex restrooms with a single water closet
& lavatory only in each of them......One restroom for the
Males, and one for the Females.......Each of the Dining
Facilities has a designed Occ. Load of 150.

Are these two separate restrooms "required" to have three
sets of Grab Bars installed in them ?

Thanks !


*$ ~ $ ~ $*


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 10, 2017)

Why 3? One set for each as both RRs are available at any time.


----------



## steveray (Mar 10, 2017)

The exception is for Bob's bathroom, IN Bob's office, not a common area IMO...And is reflected in the IBC:
1109.2 Toilet and bathing facilities. Each toilet room and
bathing room shall be accessible. Where a floor level is not
required to be connected by an accessible route, the only toilet
rooms or bathing rooms provided within the facility shall
not be located on the inaccessible floor. At least one of each
type of fixture, element, control or dispenser in each accessible
toilet room and bathing room shall be accessible.
Exceptions:
1. In toilet rooms or bathing rooms accessed only
through a private office, not for common or public
use and intended for use by a single occupant, any of
the following alternatives are allowed:
1.1. Doors are permitted to swing into the clear
floor space, provided the door swing can be
reversed to meet the requirements in ICC
A117.1;
1.2. The height requirements for the water closet
in ICC A117.1 are not applicable;
1.3. Grab bars are not required to be installed in a
toilet room, provided that reinforcement has
been installed in the walls and located so as
to permit the installation of such grab bars;
and


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 10, 2017)

north star said:


> *$ ~ $ ~ $*
> I have an application where some military Dining Facilities
> are being renovated more than 50 %, and they have two
> (2x) separate Unisex restrooms with a single water closet
> ...



If they are "Unisex" clustered together . . .

3. Where multiple single-user toilet rooms or bathing rooms are clustered at a single location, at least 50 percent but not less than one room for each use at each cluster shall be _accessible_.

Commentary: "A single-occupant women’s bathroom adjacent to a single-occupant men’s bathroom is not considered a cluster since they each serve a different sex. The IPC does have an allowance that would let some small occupancies have two unisex single-occupant toilet rooms, rather than having the same rooms labeled men’s and women’s (see Section 2902.2.1) If these toilet rooms are clustered, they can use this 50-percent exception since they are the same type."

In other words if they are both Unisex clustered together only one of the two has to be accessible.


----------



## north star (Mar 10, 2017)

*+ = +*

There is one Female designated Restroom, and
one Male designated Restroom across from each
other, on opposite sides of the Main Entry way
in to the Dining Facility........There will be occupants
( military & non-military ) entering & exiting the
facility.

Both restrooms have one water closet, one
lavatory, one mirror, one paper towel dispenser \
trash receptacle & one toilet paper holder, but no
Grab Bars.


ADAguy, when I mentioned three (3x) sets, I meant
one horizontal behind the water closet, ...one
horizontal on the side of the water closet, and
one vertical on the side of the water closet  [ * RE:*
Section 604.5.1, `09 ICC A117.1   ].

What say ye ?

*= + =*


----------



## mark handler (Mar 11, 2017)

A *private office* is just that. Single office, Single user. If there are two of more users it is not a Private. if the office or restroom is used for/ by anyone but the single office user, it is not private.

The Current ADASAD says
2010 ADASAD 604.5 Grab Bars.
Grab bars shall not be required to be installed in a toilet room for a *single occupant* accessed only through a *private office* and not for common use or public use provided that reinforcement has been installed in walls and located so as to permit the installation of grab bars complying with 604.5.
Notice Occupant, not *Occupants*....


----------



## north star (Mar 13, 2017)

*@ = @ = @*

Thank you all for your input........I greatly appreciate it !

*@ = @ = @*


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 13, 2017)

“where several single-occupant bathrooms would be clustered immediately adjacent to or across the hall from one another. Half of those bathrooms could be designed to meet the minimum fixture clearances in the code rather than the additional clearances required for accessibility. Signage should indicate the accessible bathrooms.”

http://www.iccsafe.org/safety/Documents/accessibility-Paarlberg_Access_Bathrms.pdf


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 14, 2017)

Vertical grab bar a good idea but is this one of the rare instances where ANSI exceeds ADASAD minimums?


----------

